# Our brother, Ynot2K, makes the news again with his Baked Beans recipe



## mneeley490 (May 17, 2022)

Ynot2K in the Everett Herald

That's Jeff for you. Always making noise with his beans.  
BTW, I've had these, and they _are _delicious!


----------



## one eyed jack (May 17, 2022)

Good looking beans.


----------



## bauchjw (May 17, 2022)

I will try that! I did a batch last month with pork belly, I never though of brisket!


----------



## Sven Svensson (May 18, 2022)

That’s a great article. Thanks for sharing it. 

My question is why do so many Texas style bean recipes used canned beans instead of starting with dried beans?


----------



## mneeley490 (May 18, 2022)

Sven Svensson said:


> That’s a great article. Thanks for sharing it.
> 
> My question is why do so many Texas style bean recipes used canned beans instead of starting with dried beans?


I'm not sure. Time saver?


----------



## JLeonard (May 18, 2022)

great recipe.
Jim


----------



## GaryHibbert (May 18, 2022)

Looks good.  Gonna try this recipe out.  Thanks.
Gary


----------

